# 42 Seiberling



## 36Seiberling (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm curious on the Seiberling brand bicycle. I know it's a rubber company and that it's a Colson frame. My question is, when did the Seiberling brand start badging bicycles and when did it end? How rare is the Seiberling? Any and all help will be appreciated.


----------



## johnboy (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello ; I don't have answers to your specific questions, but there is a beautiful 1940 Seiberling Road King on the cover of the Jul-Aug 2010 issue of Classic Bicycle News and a story inside that I'm sure you would enjoy. Perhaps you can obtain a copy from someone.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 2, 2017)

It is a Colson built bicycle. Not sure on exact year but late 30's.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 2, 2017)

Looks just like my 1941 Colson Scout.


 


rustyspoke66 said:


> It is a Colson built bicycle. Not sure on exact year but late 30's.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah, I believe '41 is the first year Colson offered 1/2" drivetrain. Most likely a higher end model.


----------



## 36Seiberling (Nov 2, 2017)

rustyspoke66 said:


> It is a Colson built bicycle. Not sure on exact year but late 30's.



I thought it was late 30s as well. I posted the serial number a bike page on facebook and a dude who was supposedly up on Colson serial numbers and years said it was a 42. I didn't think they made civilian bike is 42 due to the war. Heck, I don't know.


----------



## 36Seiberling (Nov 2, 2017)

Scribble said:


> Looks just like my 1941 Colson Scout.
> View attachment 702105



Does the forks on yours have holes or slots where you mount the tire? Mine had holes and it was a pain to spread the forks apart to mount the tire. They were bent so I went with the Monark style forks.


----------



## 36Seiberling (Nov 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah, I believe '41 is the first year Colson offered 1/2" drivetrain. Most likely a higher end model.



Nice to know, thanks. I actually have all the stuff to make it a skiptooth. The paint was thrashed so I'm going to do a mild custom with it.


----------



## 36Seiberling (Nov 2, 2017)

Scribble said:


> Looks just like my 1941 Colson Scout.
> View attachment 702105



And it has this kickstand.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Nov 2, 2017)

Axle Mounted Kickstand- made by WALD--mid to late 30s... I like these... Not often seen....------Cowboy   Welcome to the Forum ! I like it !!!


----------



## Scribble (Nov 3, 2017)

36Seiberling said:


> Does the forks on yours have holes or slots where you mount the tire? Mine had holes and it was a pain to spread the forks apart to mount the tire. They were bent so I went with the Monark style forks.




Yep the holes are a pain to work with. I think mine are just the drop out style.


----------

